# Porsche 930 Turbo 1986 - Estado de Concurso



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi There

A lovely 930 Turbo from 1986 with 91000 kms needing a lot some TLC , some parts needed more than that and had to be repainted and repaired.


















Yellow look of a non detailed white , very common.


















First thing to do was to dismantle the rear panel for change the leather to some original with the right colour.


























After the repairs done we collect the car and some time later the front bumper was installed.










All set for paint correction after a good wash and session clay.



















































5050



























opposite side



















































Front bumper


















5050 in the roof top











































rear side


























With some work the 930 was getting a good finish
Now was time for the rear wing , a PITA to correct.


















































Another angle


















Rear bumper


















Side and doors




































































































paint correction done and ready for some more...detail 










Some details and parts we installed.










Sanded and painted , here the before..
A real PITA was to replace the front shock of the bonnet , driver side...


















Rimms detailed and new center caps.


















Motor











































The interior looked a little neglected and the leather from seats and dashboard was repaired.


















The seats were painted with the wrong colour some years ago and badly isolated.


















Left seat done and right seat to do , huge difference.












































































Interior finished


























Zaino Z3 Pro and Crystal Rock for the paint protection.
And now it´s time to showoff





































































































































At the sun




























































































Shadow




























































































ready to be delivered to the owner.


























Regards

Rui


----------



## R9SH G (Mar 14, 2011)

The original and best Porsche, 50/50s are like night and day


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

R9SH G said:


> The original and best Porsche, 50/50s are like night and day


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## jubileebug (Jan 25, 2008)

The level of your work is amazing dude, love reading your posts. Another fantastic job!


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

That's a lot of work but what a great result, one of my dream cars when i was a boy and still looks fantastic when it's had some proper care.
Simon


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

What it’s all about. Fantastic transformation. I’m a big fan of your threads, Rui! :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

jubileebug said:


> The level of your work is amazing dude, love reading your posts. Another fantastic job!





Wax Attack said:


> That's a lot of work but what a great result, one of my dream cars when i was a boy and still looks fantastic when it's had some proper care.
> Simon





Car Key said:


> What it's all about. Fantastic transformation. I'm a big fan of your threads, Rui! :thumb:


Thank you guys , im finishing a 928 and i think you are going to like too 

Meanwhile , a Lexus is220d should come out in a couple of days in a post form


----------



## masammut (Jul 13, 2011)

Incredible how faded the white had become! and fantastic turnaround!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Stunning work Rui, a joy to read!


----------



## spyder (Jun 15, 2010)

Incredible ! Looks like new. How long did this detail take you? Thanks for sharing.:thumb:


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

Awesome job Rui, really like the leather repair as well. 

Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks Rui, love reading your write ups.... Whats great is your customers have very good taste and so many old school cars of the rare kind..........

The rear quarters on them 930 T give such a wonderful reflective area for light......

The white and red looks stunning:argie:

Looking forward to the 928 was a real favourite of mine with that V8 was a real missile in it's day......

Any 959's you detailed or GT1's ??:thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Amazing work there, good work with the seats too :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

123quackers said:


> Thanks Rui, love reading your write ups.... Whats great is your customers have very good taste and so many old school cars of the rare kind..........
> 
> The rear quarters on them 930 T give such a wonderful reflective area for light......
> 
> ...


*Thanks , no 959 or Gt1...i wish but here in Portugal is very hard to convince people to detail the cars.
Almost all estado de concurso i do the cars are severed scratched and need a lot of work.*



AaronGTi said:


> Amazing work there, good work with the seats too :thumb:


*Thanks , it went very nice*



Ebbe J said:


> Awesome job Rui, really like the leather repair as well.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Ebbe


*The interior was looking brand new and it deserve it.*



spyder said:


> Incredible ! Looks like new. How long did this detail take you? Thanks for sharing.:thumb:


*Well i received the car in late november and finished in early jan 2012 , i had to a lot of things in the car.*



JBirchy said:


> Stunning work Rui, a joy to read!


*Thank you :thumb:*



masammut said:


> Incredible how faded the white had become! and fantastic turnaround!


*Its true , thank you :thumb:*


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

AaronGTi said:


> Amazing work there, good work with the seats too :thumb:


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Always great seeing your work Rui superb matey:thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Mad Ad said:


> Always great seeing your work Rui superb matey:thumb:


Thank you for your kind words :thumb:


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Amazing work! All the small details of that car and perfect correction on the wing even with a 2" gap... awesome!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Outstanding work , writeup and photos Rui :thumb:

Mario *


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Fantastic work Rui :thumb:


----------



## Vmlopes (Jan 8, 2012)

Muito Bom Rui!!!!

Gonna be in Lisbon in the summer will have to have a peep through your window to see what magic your working on !!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

dsms said:


> Amazing work! All the small details of that car and perfect correction on the wing even with a 2" gap... awesome!


*Thank you Dave :thumb:*



Eurogloss said:


> *Outstanding work , writeup and photos Rui :thumb:
> 
> Mario *


*Mario , thanks for your kind comments :thumb:*



Swell.gr said:


> Fantastic work Rui :thumb:


*Thanks Mike*



Vmlopes said:


> Muito Bom Rui!!!!
> 
> Gonna be in Lisbon in the summer will have to have a peep through your window to see what magic your working on !!


*Give a call to let me know when you were near me :thumb:*


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

That looks simply superb! :argie:

You can't really get more '80s than this can you - and naturally I love it :thumb: Not that many about in white with the white Fuchs, as the bulk of the 930s are Guards Red and black of course. 

Top work :buffer: as usual and the owner must have felt like he was getting a new car back.


----------



## Vmlopes (Jan 8, 2012)

Racer said:


> *
> 
> Give a call to let me know when you were near me :thumb:*


*

Yeah I will mate, family live not a million miles from there :thumb:*


----------



## dhiren_motilal (Apr 3, 2011)

agree with a few comments, that 50/50 shot of the front panel is such a contrast. looks like new, awesome work mate


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

VIPER said:


> That looks simply superb! :argie:
> 
> You can't really get more '80s than this can you - and naturally I love it :thumb: Not that many about in white with the white Fuchs, as the bulk of the 930s are Guards Red and black of course.
> 
> Top work :buffer: as usual and the owner must have felt like he was getting a new car back.


Yes the car looked like brand new and the owner was over the moon


----------



## moshinho (Nov 4, 2009)

Stunning :argie:

Grande abraço Rui.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

dhiren_motilal said:


> agree with a few comments, that 50/50 shot of the front panel is such a contrast. looks like new, awesome work mate





moshinho said:


> Stunning :argie:
> 
> Grande abraço Rui.


Thank you guys :thumb:


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

Unbelievable Rui! You are a master!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Tiauguinho said:


> Unbelievable Rui! You are a master!


Obrigado Tiago :thumb:


----------



## Leicesterdave (Jan 25, 2012)

What a car!!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job mate.


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Fantastic Rui, your work is 2nd to none and always a pleasure to read the write up's.
Old Porsches really do it for me.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Leicesterdave said:


> What a car!!





DMH-01 said:


> Great job mate.


*Thank you guys :thumb:*



Hoppo32 said:


> Fantastic Rui, your work is 2nd to none and always a pleasure to read the write up's.
> Old Porsches really do it for me.


*It´s also a great pleasure to post my works here , thank you :thumb:*


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Wow !! totally revived.

That is some work right there - certainly a well used car. I bet the owner was stunned, I know I would be.

Great work :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

The_Bouncer said:


> Wow !! totally revived.
> 
> That is some work right there - certainly a well used car. I bet the owner was stunned, I know I would be.
> 
> Great work :thumb:


*Thanks and yes the owner loves the car and loved the work *


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic work..


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow, what a detail!! Amazing transformation.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

tonyy said:


> Fantastic work..





MatrixGuy said:


> Wow, what a detail!! Amazing transformation.


Thanks Guys


----------



## GASCH (Sep 12, 2011)

Top job there!
One of my favorite cars...


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Great work Rui! The car has been completely transformed!:thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

GASCH said:


> Top job there!
> One of my favorite cars...





scooby73 said:


> Great work Rui! The car has been completely transformed!:thumb:


Thanks guys and yes the car is much different now :thumb:


----------

